# Bubble



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

So, I'm sitting on the couch watching my fish bob around in one spot of the tank. I'm thinking ' what the heck is he doing?' Well, he's blowing a bubble nest! Have you ever watched your Betta blow his nest? Its kinda cool watching them do that. Exciting! Its still small, don't know how big he'll make it but I will try to get a pic when he's done.
How long do they last? Do they destroy them or will it pop?


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's the nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! Yeah, I have watched mine before. Its pretty cool.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ever seen them "yawn"?

Yawning happens before bubblenest constiruction, their gils flare out and their mouth opens real wide. 

I have one in the spawning tank building a nest...hopefully there will be eggs by tonight


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

That would be neat to see too. I didn't even notice he started making it. Now he's just swimming around.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Mine yawn alot lol. At first it freaked me out. But now I think it's cute.
Yeah I watched Blue make a bubblenest. And it was really quite in the room, so I could actually hear him making it, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaden made a bubblenest while I was on vacation. I had to dump it when I got home because all the tanks needed clean water.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

At least he made you one! Mine made one when I first got him but he hasn't really made one since, but I'm pretty sure the filter is makeing the surface of the water move so much, so I put a piece of styrophome in the tank, and the next day it had a bunch of bubbles on it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The funny thing is , he hasn't blown one for several months, then when he gets in the mood to blow one, I'm not there! lol


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Haha my guy is still working on his Bubblenest but now he's got the whole tank lined with bubbles except where the filter pushed them around. Its rather cute.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont get it. Can someone plse explain to me what a bubble nest and why would my single male fish be making one?


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Male bettas blow bubble nests when they are happy and/or ready to mate.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

It really is just a sign they're ready to mate. Not a sign of happiness, you can have a perfectly happy betta that doesn't build a nest. After mine hit the ripe age of 2 he stopped making bubble nests, but he's still just as happy as he has ever been.


----------



## pooka (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay bubble nest? I noticed our two betta's ( both males in seperate bowels) have these bubbles like the pic showed. I thought something was wrong with the water and it needed to get cleaned out like, I don't know, like it was a mix of yuck and oxygen or something weird like that! Are you guys saying that that mass of bubbles at the top is from the fish? 
These fish have only been here for about a week maybe a little longer..... actually they will have been here for two weeks this Saturday. 
What do they do with these bubbles and how sad it is that I have to get rid of it because of the water changes. 

sooooooooooo what happens with it and how often do they do it and why do they do it ect...... 
please please tell me about this bubble nest thingy. Are there anything else they do that is neat like this? 
wow so cool.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Male bettas will blow bubble nests in preparation for mating. Just because they do that does not mean they need to be bred. The eggs are put into the nest by the male and there they stay until they hatch and the fry are free swimming.It doesn't hurt anything if they are dumped out during water changes...they'll just build a new one.


----------



## pooka (Jul 26, 2009)

So how do the males put the eggs in the nest? Wow this stuff is making want to go out and buy a 10 gallon or so and get more fish. I bred guppies and neons when i was a kid but that was pretty easy.

Thanks for the info on this. I can't wait to see if they build a new one after the water change. The females don't build these bubble nest? 
thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When they spawn, the eggs start to fall to the bottom and the male and sometimes the female will pick up the eggs and spit them into the bubblenest. Normally, females don't build bubblenests but some do.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

My first betta would always blow bubble nests but suddenly stopped ;[ My other boy, I think, is still too young to blow nests. I miss having bubble nests in the tank =/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they're pretty cool.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

A lot of fish have interesting ways to keep the eggs and fry safe- some keep their babies in their mouths or in pouches like seahorses. Betta keep them in a foamy nest so the water current doesn't scatter them everywhere. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## pooka (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow this is way cool. What a new fun thing to learn. Thanks for the info on this maybe one day I will do more just to watch all that happen. 
thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

